# Denver Metro '09, 3/26-3/27



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im so happy for you....i told you march and april will be rockin in denver. You guys are makin up for lost time. Put away those mowers now


Was that a "oh boy" ? No retreat and no surrendor


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;773960 said:


> Im so happy for you....i told you march and april will be rockin in denver. You guys are makin up for lost time. Put away those mowers now
> 
> Was that a "oh boy" ? No retreat and no surrendor


dude... I could use a couple more of these before the end of april.

some more pics. I got a bunch of video footage from this..but not so many pics.

I'll keep posting all kinds of crap.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

some more..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

..................


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pics man.....keep the vids and pics coming


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking good Marcus . I was thinking the other day I hope to see some pics from CO soon


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll post a bunch of vids this weekend...I got about 10gb of video footage this storm, they take forever to load and I just started to view them, and my daughters are bugging the crap outta of me to play computer games...lol


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice...........


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*congrats marcus looks like it was a fun storm*


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Time to Silicone or Fluid film the blade


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

BigDave12768;774208 said:


> Time to Silicone or Fluid film the blade


lol...yea, tell me about it.

check this one out.

whatdya think 2, maybe 3 hundred pounds of crap stuck on it?..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Winter weather advisory in effect for Denver Metro.

Bring it on payup


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

got a another few inches to plow :bluebounc


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

they are talking about possibly two blizzards coming through my area within the next week or so 

Last pic is of the best shovels around.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Forecast is 10-16 for Denver Metro 

Looks like I'm on the storm track.


----------

